# Post Your Favorite Music Videos



## Josef (Apr 15, 2012)

Stirling's violin segment is an extension to Amy Lee's emotional voice here. All in all an awesome song.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

I absolutely love the animation part of this video. It adds a unique feeling to the song.


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

Animation is so pretty.

Been one of my favourite summer tunes this year!


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)




----------

